# TAblet Help



## navonia (Mar 31, 2012)

I just bought a tablet on amazon. It was listed a
*Tursion 7 Inch Android Tablet PC WIFI & 3G with capacitive 5 point touch *

It seems to be a pretty decent tablet for the money but I cant get my music on there with the uSB cable. Can anyone help. When I connect to my pc it says memory card in use.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When you plug the tablet into the computer a popup should show and ask to connect to PC. Press that.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Also because it is android you could go into setting and turn on USB Debugging that would allow you to transfer your music easily on the flash drive or SD card


----------

